# Heat Mold before Riding?



## InlandSurfer (Apr 18, 2019)

Hello, I just purchased a pair of new ThrityTwo TM-3 boots. I'm riding with them this weekend. Is it recommended to heat mold the linings before my first time riding with the boots, or is it better to ride a few times before heat molding?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

If you want the most comfort/best fit, heat mold them first. 

Your liners will eventually mold to your feet but it will take about 10 days before they do.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Heat molding will short-circuit that break-in/pack-out process so they're perfect from day 1.

If they're comfortable and perfect right now, you don't need to BUT if they're sized correctly though they should be a bit snug and uncomfortable for a few days at least. If you *are* perfectly comfortable without heat molding then when the boots pack out they might be too large. In that case you might want to consider downsizing.


----------



## oscarmike (Jan 6, 2018)

I would for sure. I also own TM3s and had major hot spots/pressure points (mainly from my heel and sides) w/o heat mold after 2 runs. Also met a few ppl on the mountain that had the same issue. I had them heat molded before the next time I went back out and it's been  ever since (30-40 days so far).

But then again everyone's feet are different. So YMMV.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

InlandSurfer said:


> Hello, I just purchased a pair of new ThrityTwo TM-3 boots. I'm riding with them this weekend. Is it recommended to heat mold the linings before my first time riding with the boots, or is it better to ride a few times before heat molding?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Hi IS,

Heat molding should always be done and should happen before riding. Normal break in is an entirely different process and will never accomplish the same thing as a heat mold. Here are our best tips on molding:

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/225057-heat-fit-faq-love-your-feet.html

STOKED!


----------



## mattymo (May 24, 2016)

This has been covered in previous threads:

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/225057-heat-fit-faq-love-your-feet.html

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/243242-heat-mold-boots-not-what-s.html

TL;DR Wiredsport considers it mandatory to heat mold prior to riding due to the more "generic" fit of moldable liners. The process moves material from where you don't need it to where you do.

My personal advice: I just got a pair of Thirty Two Lashed heat molded and it is night and day in terms of fit and heel-lift.

As others have already mentioned, make sure you have the correct fitting boots before you pull the trigger.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

mattymo said:


> This has been covered in previous threads:
> As an aside, I would recommend you have the correct fitting boots before you pull the trigger.


This is great advice. Many (most) riders buy their first boots in their shoe size, which is always far too large. In this instance a heat fit will have little to no effect.

STOKED!


----------



## InlandSurfer (Apr 18, 2019)

Thanks for the replies, everyone. So I measured my feet, as specified in another post, with the following results: Left - 25.4cm length x 10cm width, Right - 25.5cm x 10cm width. According to the charts that I've seen, I should be in a US size 7.5 boot.

However, when I've tried on a 7.5 boot, it feels too small. My toes are crushed against the front of the boot (not just touching, but smashed) and my heal and Achilles feels awful . 

A size 8 feels better. Not comfortable by any means. My toes touch the end of the boot, but not to the point where it feels like my toes are being curled under my feet. The heal on the size 8 is still extremely tight and uncomfortable. My feet get a sense of numbness after just standing in them for 10-15 minutes.

Based on the heat fit FAQ from @Wiredsport, I will heat mold with a "professional", and do the following:

Wear the (thin please) snowboarding socks that you will actually ride in (no loaner socks, please)
Fit with your inserts (footbeds) in the liner
No toe caps
Standing, feet at shoulder width
Flat surface (no ramps or lifts)
Knees bent slightly
No motion for 3 minutes


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

InlandSurfer said:


> Thanks for the replies, everyone. So I measured my feet, as specified in another post, with the following results: Left - 25.4cm length x 10cm width, Right - 25.5cm x 10cm width. According to the charts that I've seen, I should be in a US size 7.5 boot.
> 
> However, when I've tried on a 7.5 boot, it feels too small. My toes are crushed against the front of the boot (not just touching, but smashed) and my heal and Achilles feels awful .
> 
> ...


Hi Island,

25.5 cm is indeed Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US. The issue that you are having is that your foot at 10 cm is an EE width which requires a Wide boot. On Burton produces Wide boots that are designed for widths above E (they are designed for EEE). These models are the Burton Ruler Wide and Burton Photon Wide. I would strongly suggest that you move to one of those tow models in size 7.5. 

If you would like to post images of your barefoot measurements being taken I will be happy to confirm your sizing.


----------



## Harry Forks (Apr 17, 2017)

I heat molded mine at home using the microwaved rice in an old sock technique. It took 3 attempts to do it right, and it definitely feels like a proper fit on my foot now. But it's my understanding that you should avoid re-molding too many times, so I would recommend seeing a professional and chucking them a few bucks (unless it's the store where you bought them), and getting it done right the first time.

I had the same issue as you when I tried to size down a size. I'm very happy with the comfort and support of these boots. Just wish they had more of a reduced footprint. Aside from that, can't fault the TM3s


----------



## InlandSurfer (Apr 18, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Island,
> 
> 25.5 cm is indeed Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US. The issue that you are having is that your foot at 10 cm is an EE width which requires a Wide boot. On Burton produces Wide boots that are designed for widths above E (they are designed for EEE). These models are the Burton Ruler Wide and Burton Photon Wide. I would strongly suggest that you move to one of those tow models in size 7.5.
> 
> If you would like to post images of your barefoot measurements being taken I will be happy to confirm your sizing.


 @Wiredsport Thanks for the recommendation. I really do appreciate it. However, I am sticking with the size 8 thirtytwo TM-3. Every time I shop for a new pair of boots, I try a 7.5, and they are always sooo tight and painful, I just can't imagine heat molding will expand them enough to make them comfortable, so I end up with a size 8. Perhaps I just lack faith - I will repent. 0 After many years of riding, I have never experienced any issues because of poor boot fit with a size 8 (Let's hope this isn't the first time). :grin:

I did get my boots heat molded at a local shop today. While I didn't follow your recommendation about sizing, I did use your advice, and declined the toe caps and wooden plank offered by the "professional". The boots do feel a bit more comfortable now. I can still feel the front of the boot on my toes, and feel solid support in the toe box and around my heel. 

I'm riding on them tomorrow, and will report back with how they feel in action.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

If the boots were too narrow wouldn't the issue be at the sides and not the toes?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

ridethecliche said:


> If the boots were too narrow wouldn't the issue be at the sides and not the toes?


We tend to think of our feet as solid planks that don't change or move much when we walk. But they're not. Depending on how you stand, how much you're pronating or supinating, how supported your arches are, your feet will vary greatly in length.

I tend to pronate fairly heavily but when I stand with my ankles straight on the outside edges of my feet widen and shorten. Proper arch support corrects the pronation. Narrow shoes with little arch support have the opposite effect.

Getting the right insoles and boots have helped meet tremendously. I tried on lots of boots in identical sizes that hurt my toes until I found ones that were wide enough. If you want to feel this try Salomon boots (narrow) and then another brand like 32 (wider) or wide boots in the same Mondo size. You'll feel the difference in your toes.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

drblast said:


> We tend to think of our feet as solid planks that don't change or move much when we walk. But they're not. Depending on how you stand, how much you're pronating or supinating, how supported your arches are, your feet will vary greatly in length.
> 
> I tend to pronate fairly heavily but when I stand with my ankles straight on the outside edges of my feet widen and shorten. Proper arch support corrects the pronation. Narrow shoes with little arch support have the opposite effect.
> 
> Getting the right insoles and boots have helped meet tremendously. I tried on lots of boots in identical sizes that hurt my toes until I found ones that were wide enough. If you want to feel this try Salomon boots (narrow) and then another brand like 32 (wider) or wide boots in the same Mondo size. You'll feel the difference in your toes.


I had the issue with dress shoes which is why I ask. I wear an 8.5 in everything, including snowboard boots apparently (checked mondo). One of the best fitting dress shoes I have is an 8E, but that's in a last that's known to run long and most people tend to size down a hair in it. 

I see what you're saying re: dynamic feet. Different insoles can shift your feet around quite a bit.


----------



## Harry Forks (Apr 17, 2017)

ridethecliche said:


> I had the issue with dress shoes which is why I ask. I wear an 8.5 in everything, including snowboard boots apparently (checked mondo). One of the best fitting dress shoes I have is an 8E, but that's in a last that's known to run long and most people tend to size down a hair in it.
> 
> I see what you're saying re: dynamic feet. Different insoles can shift your feet around quite a bit.


I think with dress shoes mostly being leather, they're likely to have more give and stretch to your foot over time too.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

ridethecliche said:


> If the boots were too narrow wouldn't the issue be at the sides and not the toes?


HI RTC,

No. This is a common misconception. A boot which is to narrow will also be too short at the outside toes. This is due to the arced shape of the toebox. When a rider like the OP has a significantly wide foot (EE) and is trying to use standard width boots in his correct Mondopoint size they would be expected to feel too short. When he goes to his correct Mondopoint size and width all elements will fall into place. The other structures of the boot will also align with the structures of his foot. Both dimensions need to be matched. At that point he will also get value out of a heat fit.

STOKED!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Haha wow right. Curved toebox with wide toes mean that the toes will hit first and not go all the way forward. Duh.

But yeah that's why some people with wide feet have been wearing the wrong shoes all their life. If you size up a bit the shoes get wider too.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

ridethecliche said:


> Haha wow right. Curved toebox with wide toes mean that the toes will hit first and not go all the way forward. Duh.
> 
> But yeah that's why some people with wide feet have been wearing the wrong shoes all their life. If you size up a bit the shoes get wider too.


Hi RTC,

Sizing up to gain width is never suggested. Consider the original poster who has a size 7.5 foot at 10 cm wide. If he goes with a size 7.5 that matches his width all is well, but if hi tries to achieve the same by up-sizing he would need to get to size 10 in a standard D width before he has adequate width. There is really only one way to get it right. Sadly, it does take most riders a few purchase cycles to get there.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Yup. I was agreeing with you!

Saying that some folks buy shoes (and boots!) that fit the width because it feels comfortable but don't realize that they have wide feet and they're grossly oversizing the length.


----------

